# Lebanon 74 - France 73



## v-insane (Nov 5, 2005)

Did anybody watch the game it is amazing ... 
Does anybody know fadi khatib .. He scored 28 points  
He is amazing and unbelievable ..


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

v-insane said:


> Did anybody watch the game it is amazing ...
> Does anybody know fadi khatib .. He scored 28 points
> He is amazing and unbelievable ..


it's 29 pts :biggrin: 

And Japan almost beat New Zealand (New Zealand made an unbelievable comeback in the 2nd half), what the…


----------



## v-insane (Nov 5, 2005)

Dont u think fadi deserve nba ?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

v-insane said:


> Dont u think fadi deserve nba ?


there are a bunch of Guys who played awesome in international games but suck in NBA


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Yeah but Fadi has been playing great, hes gonna be turning some heads... but I wouldnt say NBA caliber yet. Ali Mahmoud played high school here and we went against each other couple of times in High School and on the streets (twice or 3 times).


----------



## Fede (May 23, 2004)

v-insane said:


> Dont u think fadi deserve nba ?


he played bad against argentina, nocioni was guarding him


----------



## Who-C (Nov 21, 2005)

This was by far the craziest game. I stayed up until 6 in the morning to watch it. Yes you might think im crazy but yea one reason is, im from Lebanon and the second reason is my brother plays on the team ( the guy Steez is talkin about is my brother, Ali Mahmoud). 
A little background on Khatib, he made the Clippers roster but was unable to play because his club team in Lebanon did not give him his realease.


----------



## lebanese_guy (Aug 23, 2006)

Who-C, congratulate Ali from me my friend, I love the way he playes he's a great play maker, everytime I'm watching a game and he's not playing I start praying so the coach puts him in  , because he turns the tables upside down  ...
And yes Fady had an importunaty to play with LA Clipers but his team in Lebanon Sagesse didnt allow him to go because they had a contract ...
Lebanon played a great game today, they played with a big heart dispite the recent war that was happening between Israel and Hezbollah in Lebanon, Lebanon entered history today by wining France, and they will win tomrow against Nigeria I'm sure..


----------



## v-insane (Nov 5, 2005)

Ali mahmoud  ... He is amazing  
IF he is your brother really congratulate him .. He got us victory against Venzuela  ...
Do you think lebanon will win nigeria 2morrow ? ro be 3rd in group 1  ?


----------



## Who-C (Nov 21, 2005)

Well Ali's been sick pretty much the whole tournament, thats why hes only played a bit against argentina and france and he stayed at the hotel for the Serbia game, but i think hes rested and ready for tonights game against Nigeria.
I havent seen Nigeria play yet so i cant really critique them. But it's a must win game for both teams in order to get the guaranteed advance to the second round.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Who-C said:


> Well Ali's been sick pretty much the whole tournament, thats why hes only played a bit against argentina and france and he stayed at the hotel for the Serbia game, but i think hes rested and ready for tonights game against Nigeria.
> I havent seen Nigeria play yet so i cant really critique them. But it's a must win game for both teams in order to get the guaranteed advance to the second round.


I really hope Leb advance man.... Ali played with St Pats Who-C, I played with Ridgemont lol


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Yes, win for Lebanon! Representing Shakira's ancestory by winning for her!


----------



## KrazySako (Aug 24, 2006)

v-insane said:


> Did anybody watch the game it is amazing ...
> Does anybody know fadi khatib .. He scored 28 points
> He is amazing and unbelievable ..


I watched the game too  and yea it was amazing.. I didn't expect Lebanon to play like that!
I was acting like a mad person during the match (talking to the TV, considering myself the coach of the team) 

But the worst thing now is that we're out 
Next time we can do it


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

I looked at the thread real quick and thought that LeBron had outscored France for a second.


----------

